# Mold Problems



## trabba (May 10, 2016)

I fired up the WSM for the first time about 2.5 months ago and had no issues after it sitting for most of the winter. After that smoke, it sat for about 3 weeks and when I went to use it, the grates and the water bowl both had a little mold starting to grow. I figured I didn't clean it up well enough after the last smoke. So after that one, I thoroughly cleaned and dried everything before covering it up. Then just this past weekend, mold again and more of it so had to clean it up again before I used. So my questions:

Has anyone else had this issue? I did not at all last year (first year I had it).

Would using sand instead of water help with the mold problem?

Should I leave the vents open and not use the cover to help it to air out more?

Any info or experiences would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## falconnorthfl (Dec 28, 2016)

Although you wrote this back in May (and may have already solved the problem) thought I'd mention I've not ever had that problem, and we're here in the humid Southeast.  I don't cover my WSM - just store it with the lid on our covered patio with all vents closed. I use a small pan covered with aluminum foil to catch drippings of whatever I'm cooking (I never use water) and always let the coals burn down with all of the vents wide open at the end of every smoke.  Next day I just throw out the foil and dump the coal ashes and its ready to go for next time. Have you tried without water a few times to see if it makes a difference?


----------



## magnum (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi. I had that problem ONCE while living in SC. Boy it was furry when it did happen. It was because I closed my top vent. I never cover it because it is typically stored inside but I always leave the top vent open. Never had an issue since.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2018)

Vents open and no cover...   I learned that...
I also heat the smoker, after the smoke, to full heat to burn stuff off...


----------



## raleighsmoker (Jun 28, 2018)

Am smoking four Boston Butts today, but yesterday had to wash the mold off everything except the grates (keep them inside).  I don't have a place to store the WSM, so I have the cover over it on my deck.  There is no way for it to get air, so if I don't use it fairly regularly, it is going to mold.  I don't know of anything I can do to stop it. 

On my gas grill, I can run the temperature up to 550 and burn everything off.  After I take the meat off today, I can add some more charcoal and see if I can get the temp up high enough to burn off some of the residue.  It doesn't take long to wash, so I don't mind getting out the bucket and hose.


----------



## magnum (Jun 28, 2018)

Try leaving too vent open. That is what caused my problem. I might try a standoff under the cover to let some air circulate but I don't use a cover.
M


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jun 28, 2018)

I have the same problem every time I go to use mine.  I have found that the day after, I can move it to my basement apartment where I have a dehumidifier and no mold.  If I leave it in place, I have mold every time.  Not using water, removing the foil covered pan when cooled down, I pull the grates and clean and store inside, metal covered roof, I think the sun comes up and causes condensation on the inside of the unit every morning.


----------



## mr500 (Jun 28, 2018)

Man and I thought I was the only one LOL. I scrub off the little that I get around the outside of the top grate then burn the rest of it off. Its been 4.5 yrs and I have yet to get sick. Knock on wood.

Its outside under the Weber cover. Might try doing some things as mentioned.

Also this cover is one of the  best ones I have seen. Out in the weather and  not 1 single bad place in it. The Weber logo is fading but the cover is as good as new damn near. Gotta love da Webers lol


----------



## raleighsmoker (Jun 29, 2018)

With the mold scrubbed off, I was able to successfully smoke four Boston butts on my WSM 18 yesterday.  It took 13 hours and the meat turned out perfect.  I used to wrap, but no longer do it.  I love that good bark from the longer cook.

I think the mold is actually growing on the creosote buildup inside the smoker.  I keep my racks inside, so they never have mold.  I may do the same with my water bowl as well.  Because the Weber cover is so tight-fitting and waterproof, not sure there is a way to keep the mold from growing on the inside of the canister.  Well--there is actually one way, just use it more often. :)


----------

